# Skype  Ubuntu

## laithemmer

,    *Skype*    .
  ,    "": *error: wrong architecture 'amd64'* 
 : *error: dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2*
  ,   ?

----------


## Sky

,     skype.com?

----------


## laithemmer

*Sky*,  , ,   Linux

----------


## admin

,  : 
³    :  *sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list* 
  ,  '    *deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free* 
  *sudo apt-get update* 
    .       *sudo apt-get install skype* 
ϳ   Skype     " > ".

----------


## admin

> error: dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2

   .          Ubuntu: Fiesta (7.04),      Ubuntu: Edgy (6.06).
 ,     9.10! 
      Ubuntu,      Windows,     Wine (      ).

----------


## laithemmer

Ubuntu 8.0.4 Hardy Heron,  .
  . 
:(˳        ...  

> ,

   
,  ³   .     . 
    -  Ubuntu

----------


## admin

> Ubuntu 8.0.4 Hardy Heron

      libasound2   .

----------

